# I got this from cigarbid.com yesterday



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Let them know and they will replace it for you i had to do it with Padron 80th they made me send the old one back


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I just realized in my anguish, I posted this in the wrong forum. Will a mod please move to "General Cigar Discussion"?


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

thebigk said:


> Let them know and they will replace it for you i had to do it with Padron 80th they made me send the old one back


Thank you for your empathy. I already applied the fix of gluing pieces of wrapper from other caps to fix the cracks. It should make a unique stick. I think this is more valuable than the hassle of having it replaced.It was the only stick that did not come in cellophane. While I don't condone CBID's practice of shipping the sticks unprotected, I've gotten used to it. Luckily, out of 200+ sticks, it was the only one damaged this badly. A few others have vertical cracks between the cap and the band, but those are easy fixes.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> Thank you for your empathy. I already applied the fix of gluing pieces of wrapper from other caps to fix the cracks. It should make a unique stick. I think this is more valuable than the hassle of having it replaced.It was the only stick that did not come in cellophane. While I don't condone CBID's practice of shipping the sticks unprotected, I've gotten used to it. Luckily, out of 200+ sticks, it was the only one damaged this badly. A few others have vertical cracks between the cap and the band, but those are easy fixes.


 I don't want to think about how many sticks they ship out in a day Mine was the only one that i had to replace that's four of fiver years of buying from C-bid/CI not a bad run


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

I received one that looked like that as well. They replaced it.


----------

